# New from Alabama



## 4EverAfter (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi all! 
My name is Rachel and I am from Alabama. 8) 
I am the proud owner of 5 rescued cats. All are mixed breeds.
They are:
solid black male named Maurice aka Moe
Calico male named Roameo
Grey and black striped male named Jaspurr aka Jazz
Light orange and white male named Harley
Solid orange female named Reagan

I also own 1 Boxer, a Carolina Dog mix, a Bichon Frise, a blue Parakeet, and tan Syrian Hamster and some Koi.

They keep me busy but I love every moment.

Glad to join.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, 4Everafter!

I love boxers, they are such cool dogs! Give it a kiss on its cute nose from me! Then you have to post pictures of your zoo at home.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Rachel and welcome to the Cat Forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum


----------



## 4EverAfter (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for the welcomes.  
Cyberpet, yes boxers are great dogs! 8) He's momma's boy. :wink: 
I will get you all some pics as soon as I can.


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Welcome 4EverAfter , ahhhhhhhh another animal Lover!!   Great to have you join us!! Look forward to seeing glamour shots of all your sweet loves! :wink:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Rachel - we are happy to see you have joined us - 
Pictures, please - including the doggies


----------



## baggy (Jun 19, 2004)

Welcome! You have a house full!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I hope to see pictures of your mini zoo soon :lol:


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to you and your furbabies!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Rachel, Hi, and welcome. Post often. We want to hear about you and your babies.


----------

